# Stirrers, Boasters and Serial Posters...



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Ahhh, forums seem to attract them.

We have our fair share here. Sometimes it's funny, sometimes informative but many times it's just plain annoying... especially the 10th time around.

*Stirrers:* We all know these types... From the comfort and safety of their own loungerooms they sling it and just can't wait to get a rise. Waiting for an error in someones post, or simply saying something with the sole purpose of firing somebody else up, these people strive for the feeling of supremacy. Waking up in the morning with the desire to put someone down or start a fight? Not face to face, no way! Cowards.

*Boasters:* Nowhere near as bad as Stirrers and not as nasty but they are annoying. These people love to let people know just how good they are! The boaster has always caught a bigger fish than you and went through a harder time doing it. Their exploits are amazing, probably made possible by the fact their load was lightened by having no camera with them when it happened. Boasters, as long as you believe you are awesome, you are... you know everything!

*Serial Posters:* Does this one need explaining? Probably not, but i'm going to write something here so I can get my post count up... it will make me a better, more knowlegable member of the forum. "People will look up to me for the sheer number of posts I have". The serial poster considers post count the holy grail of forums. Forget about the quality of the post, why would you bother? A well written, informative and interesting post only counts as a single post, like a smiley face icon! Serial posters don't often have much of interest to say, but they want to say something. Serial posters, keep going with that post count, it's hard currency to other post hogs.

Of course, these types generate comment and keep forums going. I liken them to carpentry... you need glue and nails but you would prefer not to see them.

And the good posters? Keep it up. You restore the faith!


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Don't worry Occy, your not a boaster.

Mike, i've been a grumpy old man for some time now... I'm just learning to express myself!  Oops, I mean... :twisted:

That's better.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

leftieant said:


> On the 'Serial Poster' front - it's been a very, very long time since I've seen a thread along the lines of 'congratulations to XXXX who just made 1000 posts'
> 
> I think the last one I saw was when Red finally ticked over 10,000 posts - and let's face it, he's the biggest serial poster of them all!


Yes, & I'm still not talking to you all since my 1000 went past unnoticed a few weeks ago!!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

^Elitist!


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

great post.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)




----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

Al - i think your are taking everything too seriously
why judge others - we are all different and we all have used this forum in the way it suits us.
it is our differences that make life interesting.
evryone contributes in different ways - all have something in common - kayak fishing
it is good to hear others points of view - even the political ones


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm all of the above I think, especially the first and last, haven't been able to catch anything worth boasting about unfortunately for me.


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Is it boasting when ones avatar shows oneself holding a trophy fish?
Woops! I better restrain myself. I wouldn't want to be accused of stirring.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

maybe jealousy that is driving this


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

I love stirring boasters with a 8)


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

spooled1 said:


> Is it boasting when ones avatar shows oneself holding a trophy fish?


Or has all of their PBs in their signature? ;-)


----------



## gatz (Feb 12, 2011)

Methinks the original post contains a distinct whiff of category 1.


----------



## bobnobby (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry if i have been posting too much!!!!!
rob
I hope my heartfelt apology is good enough.


----------



## bobnobby (Mar 24, 2009)

Sorry if i have been posting too much!!!!!
rob
I hope my heartfelt apology is good enough.


----------



## hulmy (Jul 4, 2010)

Are you all replying now to get more posts?

Anyways, serial posters or not, I bet everyone loves reading whatever useless information we have to share.


----------



## gatz (Feb 12, 2011)

> Are you all replying now to get more posts?


Yep. 1more and I've got 10.

Yer get amedal or sumpfin dunya!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Serial posters, I hate em ...


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

eagle0951 said:


> Al - i think your are taking everything too seriously


Touche! I thought there was a degree of humour in my post. Maybe it was a little too serious in tone. :shock:



thefishinmusician said:


> Yes, & I'm still not talking to you all since my 1000 went past unnoticed a few weeks ago!!


Sorry, TFM... Congratulations on 1000 posts! ;-)



spooled1 said:


> Is it boasting when ones avatar shows oneself holding a trophy fish?


Absolutely! I had to paddle 24km in 50 knot winds and survive two attacks by Somali pirates to that one... on a handline. (We didn't use rods in those days... before electricity and cooked meat).



eagle0951 said:


> maybe jealousy that is driving this


You nailed it. I just can't type quick enough to get that many posts so i'll get stuck in instead. Seriously though, I don't have mega posts because I don't have enough interesting stuff to say! 



mingle said:


> I think fishnet has a fair population, to go along with the tackle-snobs and general loud-mouths...


Exactly. Well put Mike.



leftieant said:


> I think the last one I saw was when Red finally ticked over 10,000 posts - and let's face it, he's the biggest serial poster of them all!


Red would have to be one of the greatest contributors to any forum I have ever been part of. Interesting, helpful and friendly. He is always offering helpful advice. I definitely wouldn't match him to my description. Posts with purpose. 8)



kraley said:


> You don't have any clue as to how they would handle you/themselves in real life - so stop making goofy assumptions about it.


Sorry Ken. I submit. I beg a thousand pardons.



gatz said:


> Methinks the original post contains a distinct whiff of category 1.


It honestly wasn't intended to be but judging by the reaction it has caused, maybe it does now! If anyone requests, i'll pull it... I didn't want to stir the pot... merely making an observation. It's not just this forum but many forums... Like any cross section of the community, you get all sorts. AKFF is no exception.

Maybe I should have responded to each person with individual posts to get my count up! ;-)

Now, if you don't mind everyone, i'd like to go back to being grumpy... this is making me smile.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

long replies are a problem too Al :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

indiedog said:


> Anyone who is here for the wrong reasons will soon get bored and go elsewhere. Me? I'm here coz' I got nowhere else to go!


That's because you deserve your own response Indiedog ;-) :lol:

There is room here in the doghouse with me if you have nowhere else to go. :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

What about my weetabix


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

i thought that was very good Keza


----------



## garyp (May 30, 2008)

[attachment=0]


FazerPete said:


> spooled1 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it boasting when ones avatar shows oneself holding a trophy fish?
> ...


WTF?.com.au/ ;-) -


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWa04/9AAADTfgAAQca/0OpgokAq///+wMADizDVT8ppqbTUZGjaTTEDamTQ9TJo0EVP1TAnoJ6BoADQEwAINT0VPU9NRpoPUHojQAAAPUJpMYYNQUUrna603Q27fT4e9xEDXfPW/Df5RkvJKoG9TT1MaKGsCJ9jZY3UWSLp8izVaVTziGwGgCTFDKsN+7uSWlmqtsCIVduB7plfm654RiQjsI+KoA9UT+a6CNCiEZ3YlpLeLAD4cvEp02HCB4t93B32CfF5mAFZ4YHQfII+G6KBBMM7yCPARzUvHmFfvPBlRDtZQLGrE0hVRqIl8NmIpGQXlaZEYITskCHF0hOswRCKAaNAg1FJaEssDyr7DJvwfXRA4j1Mi/i7kinChIVpx/6A=


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

kraley said:


> Transation: i do not own my own words.


Thankyou for translating.

You are right Ken... like always. I didn't know I meant that until you enlightened me. Cheers! :lol:


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

kraley= said:


> Arent you gonna tell me how tough you are in person? After all you dont like keyboard warriors, right????


What the?! Where did any of that come from? :shock:


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

OK Ken. I'm not going there. I'm out now. You can have the last post.


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

oh come on Al - fight 
i am in your corner - well! - at least until things get too hard


----------



## Brc226 (Jul 31, 2009)

Not quite sure what to make of all this so,     :shock: :? 8) :twisted: ;-) :-x     :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow: :-| :mrgreen:

There, that should do it 8)


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2011)

Ken, see if he has a jaffle iron... make me a toastie while you're there?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Allen has left the ring, and chief Little Ken is doing his victory war dance , and the crowds with him and going right off , Ken, ken , ken . Surley when Alan made such a sweeping statement he would have put his hard hat on . Even Occy has locked himself in his atom bomb proof wine cellar


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

You don't mess with the Gold Turd :twisted: :lol:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I fit into all categories and ive bad grammer but i prefer oats


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Now now , what about us 'rashie' boys ,dont we get a mention with our Glass ski's and lycra tights................................AND BIG FISH just by the way 8) 8) 
We NEVER................. come off in the surf catch the BIGGEST......................... waves and eat a spoon of cement with our weetbix in the morning...........................so come on girls and boys ill be wearing your Mrs's rashie when you have ago.....................  
Guess im a stirrer/serial poster eater /with a rashie :lol:


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Good morning everyone! A good nights sleep (well as much as one can have with a newborn!) has made me see the error of my ways!

I wrote a big long apology but I took too long and it got wiped... damn it!

Basically I was apologising for upsetting many of you. After sleeping on it I realised I was probably out of line (albeit unintentionally). My post was supposed to be an entertaining piece with a bit of humor entwined that was based on my forum observations over the past 2.5 years or so (not just AKFF). I obviously failed in getting that across! :shock: :lol: I should have thought it through a bit more before posting.

Cereal (Oops, I mean serial) Posters: I did not mean to cast aspertions on everyone with high post counts. Sorry if it came across that way. There is a lot of interesting stuff on here and it is thanks to many of you. Sorry. I've just been a grumpy old bastard of late! Me - wrong.

Boasters: As above. I haven't seen much of that at all recently on AKFF. My irritable bowel syndrome getting the better of me. :lol: I was wrong to post this in this arena for this reason. Apologies! Me - wrong again!

Stirrers: Yes, you guys do make the forum interesting and at times funny. Unfortunately, when light hearted stirring turns into bully/predatory like behaviour it intimidates many. I hate to think how many people are afraid to voice opinion for fear of being publicly ridiculed. It's been said on this forum before and I am sure it won't be the last time either. I make no aplogies to people exhibiting bully/predatory like behaviour. Never have, never will.

I do not have the time, energy or desire to be dragged through an ongoing argument so I am not answering any inflammatory posts made on here. Sorry to deny everyone a ringside seat but I don't want to be drawn in to satisfy ones ego.

Sorry if I got it wrong this time fellas.

Thanks for reading!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

It was obviously a good post Allan, you can tell by the number of replies.
Some of the boys are like piranha waiting for a post like this to throw themselves at, they were just disappointed when they discovered it wasn't real meat.
:lol:

great post


----------



## Macbrand (Feb 15, 2010)

Anyone catch the Dogs whoop the Tigers last night?

Was a great game.


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

occy said:


> I hope this doesn't come across as too harsh, and it's certainly not meant to be a personal attack on Alster, but I fear he doth protesteth too much.


It pains me to say it Occy... but you were right! :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Re: Stirrers, Boasters and Serial Posters...

Yeah bring em on - would be very boring without them I say........

Well not all..


----------



## eagle4031 (Jan 29, 2010)

excellent post Al
no need to apologise - it was fun - had some great laughs
do it again in a month


----------

